

[MongoDB Lesson 3] How to INSERT documents using the Mongo Shell and JavaScript - alvises
http://blog.poeticoding.com/mongodb-course-how-to-insert-documents-using-the-mongo-shell-and-javascript/

======
alvises
Any suggestion for the course? Thanks

